# Cups - Dilemma solved!!



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have finally ordered some ACF cups from Coffee Hit. They should arrive in reception next week some time. Went for the limited edition 10oz size in white.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

They look great just got these glass latte cups on thurs......


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmm. My birthday is coming up soon - let me know how the latte and ACF cups work out.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm missing something here. What cups please? He he I like nice cups. My favourite espresso cup was a segafredo demi tasse. It was one of the square ones but quite old and really really really thick! Love this cups for espresso. Hate thin porcelin.

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hopefully the ACF cups will come up to my expectations otherwise they will soon find their way onto eBay!!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

This morning started off really good. As I walked through reception the Receptionist said "another coffee parcel for you!". My ACF cups have arrived. I have examined them and they look really nice. Looking forward to trying them out. I will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just had a flat white from my new ACF cups. I have to say, they are really very nice. I went onto the Coffee Hit website to order some more and they are now discontinued!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

How do they compare with the Costa cups?

Did they break the mould after you ordered?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I have to confess I do have some Costa cups (the medium size) and before you think it, I did actually buy them and not "take them". The ACF cups are slightly smaller and obviously no logo. Much better I think. The cups are thick rimmed and hold the heat really well. I would recommend them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget to preheat the cups for an even better tasting drink.

I usually pull half a cup of hot water before I grind and by the time I am ready to extract the espresso the cups have reached a toasty temperature

ACF cups do hold their heat wel.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

We're on the same wave length Glenn, that's what I do - apart from the time when I forgot about the water and pulled a shot. Not good.


----------



## Ragazzo (Jun 20, 2010)

I got four of the cube-ish Segafredo cups with saucers from eBay for about £12. They feel really chunky and substantial, seem to hold the heat, and have a great retro look.


----------

